# It's Over



## rainydays (Jan 31, 2011)

After about a week of pleading and false hope, I realize today that it is over. We've been together for 8 years, only 8 months married. I feel so empty and alone and I love him so much. He told me that he is not happy and doesn't love me that way-loves me as a friend. I wanted so much to believe that we could work on it, that he would work on it, but maybe deep down I know he's right. I just can't think about moving on right now with my life emotionally so I'm considering assets. We don't have much. We're still young. I own my car, we don't have joint debt or a house. We're going to split our joint accounts down the middle, I get the dog (my real love), most of the stuff in the house,which really came from our wedding and my ring. He is going to live here until he goes out of town for work for three months and then I've asked him to help me with the rent of our house until I find a new place. It's going to be hard because he's my best friend and even now, when he is hurting me so much I just want to talk to him. When I look at him, I want to hug him and just be in his arms. I just never thought my life would turn out this way. I had so much hope for the future. I was just starting my life and now I have to start over.


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

Damn, I know how you feel, 20 years together, 15 (tomorrow!) married 'loves me as a friend' is the exact same words I heard from her a few weeks ago. The choice that was given to me was 'either I move out, or she and the kids move out' (9 & 12). I am now 200km away, living with my daughter & her partner.

Last night I rang the W and asked if I could spend some time with my boys, and pick up some of my stuff from the house, she said she would meet somewhere, but no, I can't go to the house, too confusing for the boys, they are going through a period of adjustment 
I hung up rather than try and reason with her.

So, right now, I can't see the boys, can't go to the house for my gear. Own the house and everything else.

Her last words, face to face, were 'not sure, I'm thinking permanent' when I asked about the separation.

I wonder if she has thought of the fact that I will have to sell the house.

The biggest problem is I love her with all my heart


----------

